

Un-Google Yourself - edw519
http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Un-Google_Yourself?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
charlesmarshall
If you have a google.com/sitemaps account you can remove specific urls or
entire site via the tools section

